# Teaching my G/F to Plow...vid



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i thought it would be good..and funny to teach my G/F jessica to plow..she doesnt even have a drivers licn and shes 19 haha but she knows how to drive anyway thought i'd share and ya'll would get a kick outta it! my roomate did the video which turned out pretty good i thought


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

That was pretty entertaining, any plans on getting her a truck?


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

haha i saw that on youtube actually before u posted it. Very funny.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

She's a screamer huh?
I'll bet she doesn't have insurance and she's doing it for beer, err uh, wine cooler money.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hey im on my way up there.... u think she could handle a diesel????


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha she wants a big truck....so yeah? 

it was pretty fun, by the time we finished she said "hey this is actuly alot of fun!" plus i just couldnt stop laughing so it was a win-win


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

if i was plowing with somebody who kept screeming they would be out in the bed of the truck hand cuffd to the lightbar. but ya i laughd i enjoy plowing alot of people think i am a nut o well. my friend said she was amazing at backing up i was like o really wanna bet? shes like ya i put her in my truck and was like ok back up the driveway and in to there parking area drop the blade and drive back down. the driveway is up hill pretty good she couldnt do it she wasnt crazy enough to put her foot in it to get up there. needless to say she now ows me lunch. girls r diffrent o and nice gf


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

GF acted the same way on saturday night after dinner when I let her plow for the first time in a huge open lot. She did not even want to drive the truck with no plow on it unless we were in a huge lot with no cars. she did pretty good. scared to pick up speed...


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL

Mine will run the plow but willn't drive the truck and the plow LOL
Says my trucks are too big! But said If I put one on her ZR2 she would plow all day


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

My 19 year old daughter is learning to plow and its been a lot of fun.
She handles the truck and plow with no problem. It was fun the last little snow we had to see the look on a guys face when she got out of the truck and loaded the salter.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

i took my gf out and in 2 min she had enough, the back and forth was to much!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lucky for me my girl's father taught her to plow before i met her. i dont have the patience to sit there and teach. and if she screamed even once shed be joining KGR's girl nex to that lightbar lol. i give you credit though.


----------



## Snow-Kid (Nov 16, 2004)

haha thats good. I had a girl ride with me about a month ago and it was only an inch or two but she had a smile from ear to ear and was ready to ride in the truck the whole route. So maybe next time it snows i may let here run the plow.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is great. I think we should all put videos of our GF's up (PLOWING videos that is  ) I laughed my ass off watching that. Keep her going at it and before you know it she will be a pro.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Any way to change the opening title in the vid? I'm not sure if you want the first thing people see is "plowing Jessica" when the open it. Just my .02 lol


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

haha priceless.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

the_mayor;501406 said:


> Any way to change the opening title in the vid? I'm not sure if you want the first thing people see is "plowing Jessica" when the open it. Just my .02 lol


That's what I was thinking... HAHA


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol thats funny


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to plow Jessica sometime as well. I will even let her have the truck if she is good at getting plowed.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cute Vid. I won't let my wife in the truck, where would the dog sit and who would shovel all the sidewalks?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

the_mayor;501406 said:


> Any way to change the opening title in the vid? I'm not sure if you want the first thing people see is "plowing Jessica" when the open it. Just my .02 lol


i didnt want to be the 1st to say anything lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

fordsuvparts;501676 said:


> I would like to plow Jessica sometime as well. I will even let her have the truck if she is good at getting plowed.


haha she read that and laughed her ass off!

the title was just for fun... made us all giggle

i thought you guys would enjoy it thanks for the comments


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great vid man, gotta take my gf out for a spin in the machines. She does well at planting winter wheat with the no-till and 8245!!

-Mike


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Jessica is definitely a cutie pie...love a gal with a sense of of adventure (despite the little squeals of fear while plowing) 

I am all for the girls doing things that are "traditionally" male stuff...like riding motorcycles, driving big rigs, hauling trailers, etc....makes them a bit more self sufficient...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im gonna teach my gf how to plow was that a manual on the column ?>


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;501841 said:


> im gonna teach my gf how to plow was that a manual on the column ?>


Looked to me like an auto...she really "slammed' that shifter down into "D1"


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;501841 said:


> im gonna teach my gf how to plow was that a manual on the column ?>


Auto. Back and forth between P,R, and D1


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

jimaug87;501883 said:


> Auto. Back and forth between P,R, and D1


that would drive me nuts but it probably kept her speed down so


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I need a girl friend to teach lol.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

tls22;501285 said:


> i took my gf out and in 2 min she had enough, the back and forth was to much!


X2... But she said she will come out this year and try out the new truck and plow. I'd better bring my helmet. LOL Nice video by the way she did a good job.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I would love to put my wife in a plow truck, but she freeks out when I pull up to (within 6'' of) garage doors & cars, gotta do a clean job!

Plus she gets car sick, and as I found out a few days ago my 2 1/2 yr old daughter does not like plowing w/ me either, see blu chuncks into my floor board, I guess it was from watching a movie & all the back & forth.

So it's just me & my sirius sat.xysport 



Yon


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes its a AUTO..i kept her in first to make sure she didnt get going too fast didnt need us going out in the middle of the feild haha

thanks for all the comments guys...idk if im laughing more at them or watching her doing it lol


btw she said she doesnt like wine coolers


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

My wife bought a 06 f150 a few years ago. she had it about a week when i put a plow on it. i was building a house when i got a call from one of my accounts. They forgot to tell me that they had a wedding scheduled that day and they needed their lot cleaned. I usually wait till Sunday evening to catch that account. I called the wife and said i needed her help. She met me on the way to the location. As she was following me i called her and explained how to run the plow. I told her to catch the drift behind me and just follow me. Well one pass and i forgot she was there and started my routine. I then realized she was with me and looked around for her. WOW.... she was back dragging the parking spots that we can't hit going forward. I just left her alone and let her do her job.
















She now does her rental property, her parents and our homewesport


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i wont let my girl drive the truck but ill let her drive the hi lift don't ask i do not know y :realmad:


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

My GF got sick after the first lot, had to take her home.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

fordmstng66;502532 said:


> My GF got sick after the first lot, had to take her home.


was it like this


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

and she started with a BOSS, shes perfet, marry her!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

vwovw;502360 said:


> My wife bought a 06 f150 a few years ago. she had it about a week when i put a plow on it. i was building a house when i got a call from one of my accounts. They forgot to tell me that they had a wedding scheduled that day and they needed their lot cleaned. I usually wait till Sunday evening to catch that account. I called the wife and said i needed her help. She met me on the way to the location. As she was following me i called her and explained how to run the plow. I told her to catch the drift behind me and just follow me. Well one pass and i forgot she was there and started my routine. I then realized she was with me and looked around for her. WOW.... she was back dragging the parking spots that we can't hit going forward. I just left her alone and let her do her job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tink we need a close up of her!


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

My gf always tells me to wear my seatbelt when plowing. Told her no, cant move around to see with it on, and it gets irritating. Went to push a frozen pile back and it stopped the truck dead..... As I was rubbing my chest from the wheel mark (was watching the edge of the blade so I was leaning forward already), all I hear is a "SEE!". Now she stays home........ Oh yeah, and she refuses to drive my truck with the blade on it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

its my alone time in the truck...sometimes i bring her along


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

DBL;502648 said:


> its my alone time in the truck...sometimes i bring her along


i feel ya in the truck i can ***** about stuff and nobody can hear me. if somebody calls me when i am plowing ill toss my phone across the truck. i am like i am working and ill toss it on the seat or behind the seat.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I take my G/F with as often as possible. Next year she will have her own truck and spreader. Double the $$$ and fun we can get twice as much done and she can do back drag as I hate that crap.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

My 20 year old sister belive it or not. Perfers to drive my dump truck than my pickup during the summer. She will run the bobcat better than most of my guys. Or our sidewalk tractor for that matter. Haven't had her in a plow truck yet. Since I got my new truck it hasn't snowed when she has been home from college. :crying:


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

i fart in my cab. the wife hates my farts. so its always alone time for me.:yow!:


----------

